# Ambulance litter clearance; how big a hallway?



## mycrofft (Nov 7, 2009)

OK, I need to know how wide an arc you need to turn 90 degrees into a, say, 30 inch doorway then get out again with a pt on board and the litter fully flat and extended? This is for a lesson plan for organizations planning for emergencies.
 (NOT just the width needed to pass down the hall, but to make the turn without sitting the pt up).
Don't make me build a Gumby hallway and try it with toy cars!

I'm waiting.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 8, 2009)

How wide is the gurney? How long?


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 8, 2009)

*Whatever your service uses is fine, just not a pedi.*

I ask because our old exam room (where our staff insist upon taking patients) is in a hallway so narrow, and the door is so narrow and has a sink counter intrudung, that a standard adult litter must be sat up and the rear carying bar folded down to make the turn.


----------

